

Knowing webpage status code and resolving a given address using Java - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/knowing-webpage-status-code-and-resolving-a-given-address-using-java/24892

======
peeters
I'm not sure bringing in JSoup into a basic tutorial is useful, the person
reading your tutorial might not want to be doing HTML parsing at all!

Plus, it's incredibly easy with the stock Java API:

    
    
      HttpURLConnection connection = (HttpURLConnection) 
                    new URL("http://google.com").openConnection();
      int statusCode = connection.getResponseCode();
      String statusMessage = connection.getResponseMessage();

